# Excel 2002 Zellen per Makro einfärben



## to_be (18. März 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Problem ist folgendes ich habe eine Excelliste in der bei dem Aufruf eines Makros ein weiteres Makro per Application.Run gestartet werden soll.
Hier der Code zu dem 2. Makro

Sub Farbe()

Sheets("Standart").Select
Range("D1245").Select
Range("D12").Activate
With Selection.Interior
    .ColorIndex = 45
    .Pattern = xlSolid
End With
End Sub

Aber das ganze klappt so nicht.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Grüße

to_be


----------



## thekorn (19. März 2004)

*Call-Methode*

Hallo,
also das mit Application.Run ist in diesem Fall der Fehler! In VBA kannst du andere Makros mit dem "Call"-Befehl ausführen, also zum Beispiel:


```
Sub test()
Call  modul1.Farbe
End Sub
```

In den meisten Fällen genügt es auch, wenn man "Call" weglässt, also einfach nur:


```
Sub test2()
modul1.Farbe
End Sub
```

Die Angabe des Moduls (hier: modul1) kann weggelassen werden, wenn sich das Makro im selben Modul befindet.

gruß
thekorn


----------

